# Execution failed for task ':app:processDebugResources'



## Brainscrubb (10. Apr 2021)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Problem, mir wird folgender fehler angezeigt

Meldung:

[CODE lang="java" title="Execution failed for task ':approcessDebugResources'"]Execution failed for task ':approcessDebugResources'.
> A failure occurred while executing com.android.build.gradle.internal.tasks.Workers$ActionFacade
   > Android resource linking failed
     C:\Users\a\.gradle\caches\transforms-2\files-2.1\8db471ea77c95786e971aca262b2698c\jetified-video-android-4.2.0\res\values\values.xml:10:5-135: AAPT: error: resource attr/overlaySurface (aka com.brain.chat:attr/overlaySurface) not found.[/CODE]


XML File:


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?>
<resources>
    <attr format="boolean" name="mirror"/>
    <attr format="enum" name="scaleType">
        <enum name="fit" value="0"/>
        <enum name="fill" value="1"/>
        <enum name="balanced" value="2"/>
    </attr>
    <declare-styleable name="VideoTextureView"><attr name="mirror"/><attr name="scaleType"/></declare-styleable>
    <declare-styleable name="VideoView"><attr name="mirror"/><attr name="scaleType"/><attr name="overlaySurface"/></declare-styleable>
</resources>
```

gradle:app:


```
defaultConfig {
        applicationId "xxx"
        minSdkVersion 22
        targetSdkVersion 30
        versionCode 1
        versionName "1.0"
```

Warum funktioniert das nicht? Kann mir bitte jemand helfen?


----------



## kneitzel (10. Apr 2021)

Schau mal, ob es sich um dieses Problem handeln kann:








						SDK not compiling on AGP 3.6.0 · Issue #479 · twilio/video-quickstart-android
					

Description Unable to build with Twilio Video SDK using the latest Android Gradle Plugin 3.6.0. Steps to Reproduce Update to AGP 3.6.0, with Twilio Video 5.1.1 Try to run project Code classpath &#3...




					github.com
				




Dann wäre wohl die Lösung, bei den Abhängigkeiten auf eine aktuellere Version zu gehen, in der es behoben ist oder die attr.xml anzupassen wie es dort als Workaround beschrieben wurde.


----------



## Brainscrubb (10. Apr 2021)

kneitzel hat gesagt.:


> Schau mal, ob es sich um dieses Problem handeln kann:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hilft mir leider nicht


----------



## kneitzel (10. Apr 2021)

Bit den wenigen Informationen wird es auch sehr schwer, Dir zu helfen.

Was hast Du denn probiert? In dem Link ist ja z.B. angegeben, dass Du in der xml Datei das
`<attr name="overlaySurface" format="boolean" />`
einfügst. Das wäre der Workaround, der dort genannt wurde ...

Ansonsten wäre es gut, wenn Du mal etwas mehr Informationen geben würdest... was für Abhängigkeiten bindest z.B. ein und so?


----------



## Brainscrubb (10. Apr 2021)

kneitzel hat gesagt.:


> Bit den wenigen Informationen wird es auch sehr schwer, Dir zu helfen.
> 
> Was hast Du denn probiert? In dem Link ist ja z.B. angegeben, dass Du in der xml Datei das
> `<attr name="overlaySurface" format="boolean" />`
> ...




```
build gradle app

    implementation 'androidx.appcompat:appcompat:1.2.0'
    implementation 'com.google.android.material:material:1.3.0'
    implementation 'com.google.firebase:firebase-auth:20.0.4'
    testImplementation 'junit:junit:4.+'

    implementation fileTree(include: ['*.jar'], dir: 'libs')
    //noinspection GradleCompatible
    implementation 'androidx.appcompat:appcompat:1.2.0'
    implementation 'androidx.constraintlayout:constraintlayout:2.0.1'
    implementation 'androidx.exifinterface:exifinterface:1.3.0'
    testImplementation 'junit:junit:4.12'
    implementation 'androidx.legacy:legacy-support-v4:1.0.0'

    implementation 'androidx.multidex:multidex:2.0.1'

    implementation 'com.yuyakaido.android:card-stack-view:1.0.0-beta9'
    implementation 'de.hdodenhof:circleimageview:2.1.0'
    implementation 'com.makeramen:roundedimageview:2.3.0'
    implementation 'com.daimajia.easing:library:2.0@aar'
    implementation 'com.daimajia.androidanimations:library:2.3@aar'
    implementation 'com.daimajia.slider:library:1.1.5@aar'
    implementation 'com.nineoldandroids:library:2.4.0'
    implementation 'com.squareup.picasso:picasso:2.5.2'
    implementation 'com.github.yesterselga:country-picker-android:1.0'
    implementation 'com.google.android.material:material:1.2.1'
    implementation 'androidx.cardview:cardview:1.0.0'
    implementation 'androidx.percentlayout:percentlayout:1.0.0'
    implementation 'com.mindorks.android:prdownloader:0.6.0'
    implementation 'com.anjlab.android.iab.v3:library:1.0.44'
    implementation 'com.chauthai.overscroll:overscroll-bouncy:0.1.1'
    implementation 'pl.bclogic:pulsator4droid:1.0.3'
    implementation 'me.everything:overscroll-decor-android:1.0.4'
    implementation 'com.labo.kaji:fragmentanimations:0.1.1'
    implementation 'com.mcxiaoke.volley:library-aar:1.0.0'
    implementation 'com.makeramen:roundedimageview:2.3.0'
    implementation 'com.github.florent37:shapeofview:1.4.5'
    implementation 'com.facebook.android:facebook-android-sdk:5.15.3'
    implementation 'com.gmail.samehadar:iosdialog:1.0'

    implementation('com.giphy.sdk:core:1.0.2@aar') {
        transitive = true
    }

    implementation 'com.github.bumptech.glide:glide:4.9.0'
    annotationProcessor 'com.github.bumptech.glide:compiler:4.9.0'

    implementation 'com.github.channguyen:rsv:1.0.1'
    implementation 'com.zhouyou:signseekbar:1.0.6'

    implementation 'net.the4thdimension:audio-wife:1.0.3'
    implementation 'org.jsoup:jsoup:1.11.3'

    implementation 'com.github.aakira:expandable-layout:1.6.0@aar'

    implementation 'com.appyvet:materialrangebar:1.4.8'

    implementation 'com.facebook.fresco:fresco:2.1.0'

    implementation 'com.mikhaellopez:circularprogressbar:3.0.3'

    implementation 'com.theartofdev.edmodo:android-image-cropper:2.8.+'

    implementation 'com.twilio:video-android:4.2.0'


    //noinspection GradleCompatible
    implementation 'com.google.android.gms:play-services-gcm:17.0.0'
    implementation 'com.google.android.gms:play-services-maps:17.0.0'
    implementation 'com.google.android.gms:play-services-location:17.0.0'
    implementation 'com.google.android.gms:play-services-places:17.0.0'
    implementation 'com.google.android.gms:play-services-auth:19.0.0'
    implementation 'com.google.firebase:firebase-database:19.7.0'
    implementation 'com.google.firebase:firebase-messaging:21.0.1'
    implementation 'com.google.firebase:firebase-core:18.0.2'
    implementation 'com.google.firebase:firebase-storage:19.2.2'
    implementation 'com.google.android.gms:play-services-ads:20.0.0'
    implementation 'cat.ereza:customactivityoncrash:2.3.0'

    androidTestImplementation 'androidx.test.ext:junit:1.1.1'
    androidTestImplementation 'androidx.test.espresso:espresso-core:3.3.0'

    // NOTE: Do not place your application dependencies here; they belong
    // in the individual module build.gradle files
}
```


----------



## kneitzel (10. Apr 2021)

Also ich habe mit twilio noch nichts gemacht, aber da scheint es ja Probleme gegeben zu haben, die dann mit 5.1.2 behoben wurden oder so ... und die Fehlermeldung schien so zu sein, wie Du angegeben hast. Daher wäre es zumindest einen Versuch wert, da auf eine aktuelle Version zu wechseln (>= 5.1.2)

Aber Aktuell ist auch 6.0.0 oder so, wenn ich nach https://www.twilio.com/docs/video/android-getting-started#1-get-the-programmable-video-android-sdk schaue ...


----------



## Brainscrubb (10. Apr 2021)

kneitzel hat gesagt.:


> Also ich habe mit twilio noch nichts gemacht, aber da scheint es ja Probleme gegeben zu haben, die dann mit 5.1.2 behoben wurden oder so ... und die Fehlermeldung schien so zu sein, wie Du angegeben hast. Daher wäre es zumindest einen Versuch wert, da auf eine aktuelle Version zu wechseln (>= 5.1.2)
> 
> Aber Aktuell ist auch 6.0.0 oder so, wenn ich nach https://www.twilio.com/docs/video/android-getting-started#1-get-the-programmable-video-android-sdk schaue ...


nun gibts eine neue meldung

C:\Users\a\Desktop\newapp\app\src\main\res\layout\content_video.xml:23: AAPT: error: attribute scaleType (aka com.brain.chat:scaleType) not found.


```
<com.twilio.video.VideoView
        android:id="@+id/primary_video_view"
        android:layout_width="wrap_content"
        android:layout_height="wrap_content"
        android:layout_gravity="center"
        app:scaleType="fill" />
```


----------



## kneitzel (10. Apr 2021)

Das deutet darauf hin, dass VideoView kein scaleType Attribut hat. Ich sehe auf https://twilio.github.io/twilio-video-android/docs/latest/com/twilio/video/VideoView.html auch kein entsprechendes Element in der Klasse ... Es gibt wohl ein VideoScaleType ...

Aber anders als bei Googles Dokumentation sind hier keine XL Attribute dokumentiert sondern nur die reine Java Klasse ...

Daher würde ich den Ansatz einfach umdrehen: Was genau machst Du? Wie kommst Du zu diesem Code?


----------

